# what do you use for panfish?



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

fly rods, ultra-light, light, or med. lt. spinning rods?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Ultra light spinning combo. 
My new favorite panfish rod and reel....
Abu Garcia cardinal 100i spooled with 4-6lb test, 5' one piece Ugly stik light rod.

I love ultra light set ups, there so much fun....get to enjoy the fight of fish. I once caught a 13lb carp on an ultra light, was one heck of a battle.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a 5' UL Shakespeare micro spin spinning combo, 4lb test and a bunch of tiny pin men.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I perfer the UL spinning too, 4 lb mono. Favorite one is the Mitchell UL gold with a 5'6" shimano convergence. It's the most ive ever spent on a panfish combo(and im a cheapo) at 90 bucks, but the performance of it seems to be worth it. I like throwing a shakey head or hair jigs for Bass with it too, a 16 inch Bass is a nice fight, not like ripping them though the pads with 50 lb braid(although still fun!)
That 13 lb Carp had to be a blast on UL SeanStone!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

buckzye11 said:


> I perfer the UL spinning too, 4 lb mono. Favorite one is the Mitchell UL gold with a 5'6" shimano convergence. It's the most ive ever spent on a panfish combo(and im a cheapo) at 90 bucks, but the performance of it seems to be worth it. I like throwing a shakey head or hair jigs for Bass with it too, a 16 inch Bass is a nice fight, not like ripping them though the pads with 50 lb braid(although still fun!)
> That 13 lb Carp had to be a blast on UL SeanStone!


It was.  Hands down my best fight to date, and I have caught some large catfish. It took about 5 minutes to get in, and by that time I had quite the audience. LOL. I almost got spooled twice and the reel couldn't turn the fish.... I had to put my finger on the spool to keep it from slipping when the fish started to finally give up. My heart gets pumping every-time I think about it. Luckily we had a net handy. 


I have had several of the ugly stick micro spin ultra light combos that sell for like $40. The reels that come with them only have one ball bearing, which works fine, but it just isn't as smooth as the nicer reels. If you fish a lot with an ultra light, I would advise you spend a little more and get a good combo. Use it a couple times and you will be glad you spent the extra money. My o2.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

I use a two piece 7' 6" bass pro shop micro light glass. Paired with a daiwa sweep fire. With 4 pound test. Very fun combo with plenty of backbone for bull gills and slab crappie



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I use a 7' med light gander mountain rod with a shimano sahara. I like it because it's not too light but can be fun with a nice crappie on.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Normally, I use a 1 or 2wt fly rod, but when I fish spinning gear, I use a G.Loomis SR720 which is a 6'0" GL2 spinning rod with Texas handle, a Pflueger Patriarch reel (smallest model), and Cabelas Ripcord 14# braid (4# diameter).


----------



## Ursusguy (May 16, 2004)

Use 2 lb test line on a ultralite rod, and a porcupine quill bobber and #12 hook. Sounds rediculous right? The old guy who taught me this method is long gone, but I have been using this setup for 40 years, and it makes a huge difference between gettin bit and not.

Won't 2 lb break easy? Yes it does, but if your'e fishing gills and crappies, the trade off is worth it.

You can still get porcupine quill bobbers through Cabela's, I think Bass Pro has them, or try Jann's Netcraft.

Have a great season, and fry some up for me!

Dan


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Right now I have (3) 6'6" 2-piece poles by Abu Garcia so they fit in the trunk of my Camaro!
All three are MH but EXTREMELY light and sensitive. The one I mainly use for Crappies has a Zebco Omega Pro "Coffee Grinder" (Spincast) with 2 lb dia PPS8 brown braid! 
I use this combo because I normally bank fish and walk to hard to reach areas and I want to travel light...at CJ you may catch Crappies, then a Big Cat, then a couple Walleye, and then maybe a few Bass on a swimbait...I broke too many UL rigs and lost too many fish out there....NO MORE!LOL
The other 2 poles are set up for Bass and Walleye, and have a Smoke Baitcast and Smoke Spinning reel with 12 lb Tatsu flouro and 20lb PPS8 braid!


----------



## bonacci01 (Apr 27, 2012)

I use a 4' 8" ugly stick ul spinning combo , 6 lb line. I plan on replacing the reel with one if those Abu 100s soon. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Just picked up a 2wt flyrod. Gonna use it on the bedding gills next week. It feels great. Big diffrence from my 5wt.


----------



## predator86 (Apr 19, 2011)

I use my 6'6" light action daiwa samurai I picked up for $20 a piece at dicks. Use 4lb mono and slip bobber on one and throw whatever they are biting on the other.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i have got a 10 ft. b-n-m jiggin pole with a micro real that has a spare spool. i keep one spool with 4 lb. and 1 with 6lb. test line. i mainly use 1/32 and 1/64 oz. jigs with a tiny toothpick bobber. i can jig it around docks and brush and even cast with good accuracy. then i carry a 6 ft. berkley med. light action with 6lb. test to cast jigs with twisters if the fish are a little deeper. alot of times i will catch them with the small jigs and bobbers and when they quit hitting that i will throw the jigs and twisters to give them a different look and to get them hitting again.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I have a few different rods that I use but my main rod currently is a 10 ft BM Crappie Rod. My kids got the rod for me for Christmas and I am still breaking it in but really like it a lot. However, I have lost a few good crappie trying to swing the fish in the boat. Where I probably wouldn't have if I was using my 7foot rod.


----------

